# San Diego Bike Clubs



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Can I get some non-biased reviews of the bike clubs (ie attitudes/goals/expectations etc) in San Diego please... I am a Cat 2 mtb racer and have been for many years. I train on the road quite a bit and see road clubs riding by my house all the time and it looks interesting enough... I live near Mt. Soledad/Pacific Beach..

I really just want to improve my training regimen and get challenged by other riders a bit..

I want to join a club and here are the ones I am considering:
SDBC
Swamis


----------



## mikethethane (Apr 23, 2006)

*SD Bike clubs*

If you are over 30 the San Diego Cycle Vets is a good club for rides and training. There is also the San Diego Bike Club for everyone. These are both good clubs.
mike


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*both SDBC and Cyclovets*

are good clubs
North County you have swamis and Celopacific. Celo has the strongest cx and good road and MTB as well
SDBC is a good local choice, go do their Saturday ride


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I think you should jump into the various Saturday morning rides and try them out - best way to meet some of the riders on the clubs and see how strong they are and get a feeling for the "vibe" of each club. Then you can form your own non-biased opinion. In addition to the clubs you listed you'll find many of the Adams Ave club on the "Chili's" ride, and the Cyclo-Vets on their ride which used to start a bit after the Chili's ride at the Coffee Bean in Mission Valley near Gordon Biersch. There is also the Ranchos team in North County and probably some others.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Don't forget about the Thursday Night Crit like ride on Fiesta Island in Mission Bay. They usually start at 6:00pm.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

Im usually at the feista island rides and most of the riders are apart of SDBC. You'll see occational swamis riders as well. Check them both out.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks. I went on the SDBC ride last Saturday to check it out. I was told to join the d3 group to get the rotating pace line fundamentals down before I move up to a faster group. 

It was fun. I think I will try the d1 group this Sat...

They depart so close to my house, I can actually ride to the start which is a bonus...

Thanks for the tip about the Thurs night crits at Fiesta..will check that out too..


----------



## DirtySanchez (Sep 26, 2011)

hey everyone, I hate to steal this thread but I cycle the bay-shore bike path in coronado 3x a week and am also looking for the weekend bike club that rides in the south bay, the farthest north i would consider driving for a ride is pb/la jolla, currently doing 25 mile rides 3-4 times a week at around 16mph averages and started riding this summer Thanks!


----------

